# Advice needed to get back money owed.



## Bonzo76 (16 Dec 2013)

Hi all,

I'm in a situation where a friend (well not really a friend anymore) has owed money to me for 2 years now and still hasn't payed up.

This person who at the time was a good friend was in a bit of bother financially and I helped out by loaning him the money needed to sort himself out. I said that I would give him 6 months to pay me back, which I thought was generous.
So come summer 2011 when I started asking for my money, the excuses (for not being able to pay me back) started.

Everytime he does agree to pay me back something towards what he owes me, Something comes up in the meantime with him and he then doesn't pay me anything.

So I have been in contact with the small claims court to ask if I could do anything through them to get my money, But they said that they don't deal with that type of case.

So can anyone here point me in the right direction ?
Where can I go to from here ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Dec 2013)

There are some previous posts on this subject here on AAM.


----------



## Bonzo76 (16 Dec 2013)

Thanks, but the only AAM post I see when I click on your link is my tread.


----------



## emeralds (16 Dec 2013)

What is the amount involved? And yes, the Small Claims Court do not deal with debt issues.


----------



## Bronte (17 Dec 2013)

Bonzo76 said:


> Everytime he does agree to pay me back something towards what he owes me, Something comes up in the meantime with him and he then doesn't pay me anything.


 
Does he have an income?  Can he afford to pay you?  Where does he live, at home or his own place.  Embarrasement would be one way maybe to get him to pay you back.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Dec 2013)

Bonzo76 said:


> Thanks, but the only AAM post I see when I click on your link is my tread.





These two are relevant:

Suing an individual for monies owed

Someone owes me money


P.S.  How much money approx. is involved?


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Dec 2013)

Bonzo; 

At this stage your (friend) has no intention of repaying you.
Suing is @ best a poor option ,unless the amount is substantial,and your (friend) has job/assets and you want that hassle.

Suggestion; 
Get a standing order form, meet (friend) give him option of Xeuro per month. 
If there is (anything) in him; he should go for it.

If he does not , go to a Solicitor and find cost of suing/judgment. If it is not too much , go after him.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Dec 2013)

You're not getting your money back. Put it down to experience. Never lend money to friends unless you're prepared to lose both the money and the friend.


----------



## Bonzo76 (18 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. The amount is €700


----------



## aoc (18 Dec 2013)

had similar thing happen....... your are only tormenting yourself, unless you want to go the legal route, write it off in your mind & move on - you will have to make peace with it - this takes time trust me!


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Dec 2013)

For €700 you'll just have to accept that it's gone unfortunately.

I would make sure that everyone you know that knows him knows what he did though, can't be slander as it's true.


----------



## elcato (18 Dec 2013)

Does he live with his parents or partner ? You could try the debt collectors trick of contacting family, ahem, by accident, and mention it. Embarressment works well too.


----------

